# Heater Project



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Cant finish one project and there is another one pending.

I got the old unit out, and need to remove the attic stairs to get the new unit in.

It is gonna take a little doing to get the stairs out, but once I can then I can hoist unit up, with a little help.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

good luck with that!!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*unit in attic*

looked for a lift and finally came up with a hoist.

the stairs were a pain, but the hoist worked Great, gotta get the transition

fitted since unit is smaller.

run the gas

wire up


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you doing this yourself? Thats a job right there.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck your doing a great job, ive done that the hard way for the last 22 years, maybe why my back hurts? lol

PS make sure all your safety swithes are working on that gas furnace.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*update*

Progress a little slow, decided to add a little insulation while I have a little

more room to work. Still need to get a sheetmetal connection from the heater

to the ac unit. If anybody know where I can get one, please let me know.

Thanks I miss my heater!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Gave Mont a holler. I'll bet he can fix you up.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Your doing it right man.
I should post some pics sometime of my house remodel im doing. Doing it yourself is slow but you know its done the way you want it done. Thats how Im doing it minus the sheetrock and tile I had installed. Im on year #4. But it looks good.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*getting close*

got some new insulation in and the return trans. about done, gas and electrial hooked up sooo close.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Heat Is On*

Finally wrapped it up. Thanks to fellow 2cooler Texas Roach.

Came out and got me fixxed up. Fair Priced and would recomend to anyone.

Wired unit and replaced thermostate and a complete safety check.

sure is nice to have Heat again.


----------

